# Upstate New York Prices ???



## zippy1 (Aug 21, 2006)

I live just north of Syracuse New York. What are the going prices for residential 30-40 feet long and 16-24 wide. What are the average hourly rates for commercial plowing. I know there are many variables with commercial plowing. I am just looking for a round about price. Most of my plowing will be residential. There are alot of scabs with plows on their truck who like to underbid so I need competative prices but I will not cut my throat. The prices I am looking for is per plow in a 24hr. period. Thanks for the help. The market is so labile depending on where you live it isn't funny. 

2-4in
4-6 in.
6-8 in.
8-10 in.
10-12 in.
$$ Per inch above 12 in.

Brian:waving:


----------



## zippy1 (Aug 21, 2006)

Anyone? Some help is better than no help :waving:


----------



## zippy1 (Aug 21, 2006)

Come On, no info? Someone must have an idea.


----------



## CNYScapes (Sep 22, 2003)

I am charging $300 / season plus tax for most driveways up to 1000sq ft

Our commercial rates are around $150 hr.

Good Luck


----------



## ADK (Sep 9, 2006)

Albany,NY area........Most of my residential driveway accounts run between $175-$225 for a season contract......Salting is extra............Good luck.


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

i start residentials at $45 per push at 3" after 4:30 am and return every 3" untill 8:00pm.
2nd push @ 25%; 3rd push @ 20%; 4th + push @ 15%. use the 4th push rate to return at the end of the work day to remove the municiple plow-pack from the end of the driveway.
this is for the IDEAL driveway. how many of those exist?
16' wide X 120' long with a place to push snow onto the property without any "pretties" in the way to be damaged. everyone just loves those driveway edges and plantingsm etc.
it all comes out to $245 / hour (if your contracts are grouped within 2 min. drive time). you are going to pay all your taxes & insurances - right?


----------

